# Les Petits Pots De Créme Aux Pruneaux



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

Good Morning, 


This is not quite what is sounds like !  This is a creamy prune custard spiked with a little Armagnac ... It is quite a silky elegant custard too.
We had shared this recipe several years ago on a long wkend in  L´Opera zone of Paris. It is alot more lovely than, imagined ...  

Here is the recipe for 4 - 6:


LES PETITS POTS DE CRÈME AUX PRUNEAUX ET AU ARMAGNAC 

Prune and Armagnac Pots of Créme ... 

2/3 cup of lightly pitted prunes, coarsely chopped
1/3 cup of Brandy or Armagnac

2 cups whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
1 vanilla bean cut in half lengthwise
6 large egg yolks
*** sugar to your palate ( do not exceed 1/4 cup ) 

1. combine the prunes and Armagnac or Brandy in bowl and let stand one hour at room temperature
2. preheat oven to 375 farenheit
3. combine milk and cream in heavy saucepan
4. scrape beans from the pod of vanilla into milk mixture
5.bring to boil
6. whisk yolks and sugar, in a large bowl
7. gradually and very slowly whisk in the milk & cream mixture
8. remove vanilla bean 
9. stir in the prunes and brandy or Armagnac
10. place in soufflè dishes in large baking pan
11. pour enough hot water in the baking pan to come half way up sides of soufflè dishes
12. bake the custards for 1/2 hour to 35 mins.
13. remove from oven and let cool
14. when cool, refrigerate and cover with foil 
15. let chill overnight 

Have a nice wkend,
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2012)

That sounds spectacular. How many servings does this make?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

Friday 16.15 Hours.

Oops Tax Lady,

If you use small soufflé ovenware, then Eight Servings.

If you choose a larger size, then there could be 6. 

Thanks for compliment. It is a lovely ... Alot different than one imagines.

Let me know how it comes out ! 
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Friday 16.15 Hours.
> 
> Oops Tax Lady,
> 
> ...


I think those are called "ramekins".


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 20, 2012)

@ Tax Lady,

Yes, you are correct I believe, Ramekins. The word Eva used is : 

ovenware " soufflé dishes " 
ovenware custard dishes 

Thanks. 
Margi.


----------

